

Microsoft internal memo: Evangelism is War - alexwg
http://forums.techwatch.com.au/viewtopic.php?f=12&p=34736#p34732

======
gloodnc
Many of the principles and goals outlined in the document are a clear
indiciation of the type of dedication and mindset that truly ambitious and
dedicated followers must have to follow-through on their commitments.

I can't say that I agree completely with the methods discussed, but I
<b>can</b> appreciate the cut-throat "must win at all costs" determination
that is evident throughout the writing that almost borders on cult fanaticism.

